# Fuse box on the Rimor Katamarano 1 2005



## 110727 (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi,

Can anyone help me with this question? Where is the fuse box for the 12v system that supplies power to the red switch on the boiler? Would be a great help if anyone knows. Thanks


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Fuse Box*

Hi Janehs33,

I've got a Rimor Sailer and the Power Supply/Charger Unit has what is known as a fuseless power supply.

If it trips, you have to switch it off - mine has a rocker switch right on top of the unit, then back on.

This should then re-set the power to the boiler dump valve which will then stay up when re-set.

Hope this helps,
Alan


----------

